# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Nagrody dla dzielnych pacjentów

## dzielny_pacjent

Małe dzieci są często dużym problemem w gabinecie stomatologicznym.
Ofiaruj mu nagrodę DZIELNY PACJENT po zabiegu.
Okazując mu w ten sposób sympatię może zyskasz wiernego pacjenta na lata...?

Osobom korzystającym z naszych usług oferujemy:
Bezpłatną dostawę na terenie całego kraju.
Możliwość indywidualnego składania zestawów.
Gwarancję na wszystkie produkty.

----------


## aros5

Bardzo popieram takie akcje. Szkoda tylko, że takie nagrody dla dzieci można spotkać jedynie w prywatnych gabinetach. 
Dzieci na pewno chętniej przychodziłyby do gabinetów po uzyskaniu takich drobiazgów.
Niestety w gabinetach, gdzie lekarze przyjmują na fundusz można jedynie spotkać naklejki "Dzielny Pacjent" i nic więcej.
Mam nadziję, że uda Wam się bardziej to wypromować i skutecznie trafić do najróżniejszych gabinetów w Polsce.

----------

